# Rome Artifact 2021



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've been hoping for a review of the new Speed Freak, and same problem. I note that it's already going out of stock, so I figure Rome just didn't make a lot of inventory this year.


----------



## cowboy penguin (Jan 1, 2021)

Donutz said:


> I've been hoping for a review of the new Speed Freak, and same problem. I note that it's already going out of stock, so I figure Rome just didn't make a lot of inventory this year.


Ya notice that but that means some people are buying it. Just not saying anything about it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

cowboy penguin said:


> Ya notice that but that means some people are buying it. Just not saying anything about it.


Hoping a review is gonna go up on youtube soonish.


----------



## DownhillKrill (Jan 5, 2021)

Dude, the review's been up since October. Here it is 



 Enjoy!


----------



## cowboy penguin (Jan 1, 2021)

DownhillKrill said:


> Dude, the review's been up since October. Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


I know but not much on that video and not a very trustworthy source


----------



## cowboy penguin (Jan 1, 2021)

Does anyone have this board?


----------



## Jackboard (Feb 17, 2021)

Same here, i was about to buy it but the new camber profile and the lack of reviews stopped me. Did you find out something more about the 2021 artifact?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It is by far the best the Artifact has been. Seriously so good. Top 5 park boards no doubt.


----------



## Jackboard (Feb 17, 2021)

Nivek said:


> It is by far the best the Artifact has been. Seriously so good. Top 5 park boards no doubt.


Can you tell us a bit more? I've been on the snow 20 times and used mostly rocker/flat/rocker boards. 
I'd love to learn butters, small jumps and some rails. Do you think that for me going full camber is a good idea or should i consider something else like the slash happy place or the bataleon evil twin? Or even the capita horrorsope? 😂


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I've heard it's a bit like the discontinued Buckshot but slightly more flex. If so, the Buckshot was damn near perfect for park riding. Full camber flexy boards are great for run-ups, jumps, and rails. The flex makes them forgiving rather than funky base profiles.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Jackboard said:


> Can you tell us a bit more? I've been on the snow 20 times and used mostly rocker/flat/rocker boards.
> I'd love to learn butters, small jumps and some rails. Do you think that for me going full camber is a good idea or should i consider something else like the slash happy place or the bataleon evil twin? Or even the capita horrorsope? 😂


Depends on your strength and what kind of stuff you like. If you want that flat rocker profile there is the Rome Gang Plank. Get that. Otherwise there isn't any reason you can't ride and learn to rip park on camber. I still prefer camber for jibbing and park, it's better for locking into presses and more stable on jumps. Park boards don't get all that much hype or attention compared to the new directional, volume, or shaped stuff nowadays cause a park board is pretty simple. They just have to have a good blend of snap, forgiveness, stability, and in the case of softer stuff like the Artifact press and lock onto a rail with just the right amount of effort. Well, the Artifact nails all of them, and has a fantastic sidecut as a bonus. Like a fully carveable rippable sidecut. I'm a recovering rail gypsy so my park preferences are definitely geared towards softer boards, with that in mind, the Artifact is my current favorite park deck. Iss soooooo gud. The other tops on my list are the Arbor Relapse Erik Leon, Niche Wraith, IPP Harrow, DP PBJ, and Ride Kink.

The Horrorscope used to be on that list, like 10 years ago. Then they went and put one of the worst camber profiles in the history of ever on it. So it sucked. Now it's back to it's OG profile, but I have not ridden it, so maybe it's good, maybe it isn't. Next year it disappears, get's replaced by the Pathfinder, and comes in camber or FK. The camber one is basically a comeback of the Stairmaster, which is a top 10 all time twin for myself (should have never sold my Scaremaster), high hopes for that.


----------



## cny3123 (Apr 22, 2021)

Nivek said:


> Depends on your strength and what kind of stuff you like. If you want that flat rocker profile there is the Rome Gang Plank. Get that. Otherwise there isn't any reason you can't ride and learn to rip park on camber. I still prefer camber for jibbing and park, it's better for locking into presses and more stable on jumps. Park boards don't get all that much hype or attention compared to the new directional, volume, or shaped stuff nowadays cause a park board is pretty simple. They just have to have a good blend of snap, forgiveness, stability, and in the case of softer stuff like the Artifact press and lock onto a rail with just the right amount of effort. Well, the Artifact nails all of them, and has a fantastic sidecut as a bonus. Like a fully carveable rippable sidecut. I'm a recovering rail gypsy so my park preferences are definitely geared towards softer boards, with that in mind, the Artifact is my current favorite park deck. Iss soooooo gud. The other tops on my list are the Arbor Relapse Erik Leon, Niche Wraith, IPP Harrow, DP PBJ, and Ride Kink.
> 
> The Horrorscope used to be on that list, like 10 years ago. Then they went and put one of the worst camber profiles in the history of ever on it. So it sucked. Now it's back to it's OG profile, but I have not ridden it, so maybe it's good, maybe it isn't. Next year it disappears, get's replaced by the Pathfinder, and comes in camber or FK. The camber one is basically a comeback of the Stairmaster, which is a top 10 all time twin for myself (should have never sold my Scaremaster), high hopes for that.


Would you consider this new Artifact a significant upgrade to the older artifact from 2019 or 2020 that was flat to rocker? Looking at boards and see the older one for 300 bucks right now.


----------



## GWoman (Oct 2, 2017)

Is it an aggressive camber or moderate? Wondering if it can handle itself outside of the park.


----------

